# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل تصح نسبة الصنعاني والشوكاني والألباني للمذهب الظاهري ؟

## العرب

رأيت بعض الظاهريين ينسبون هؤلاء الأعلام لمذهبهم، وأنهم وافقوا ابن حزم وداوود في أكثر أقواله مع أن أصولهم توافق أصولهم، هذا ما ذكره أحد الأخوة في أحد المواقع الظاهرية، هل هناك تحرير لذلك ..؟

----------


## إمام الأندلس

يوجد تقارب شديد وتأثر كبير لمن ذكرت بالظاهرية من حيث تأصيلاتهم وترجيحاتهم 
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم...

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هؤلاء أئمة مجتهدون مستقلون ، مثلهم كمثل كثير من الأئمة الذين وافقوا الظاهرية في كثير من المسائل ، كالإمام أحمد ، وأبي ثور ، وابن المنذر ، وابن جرير الطبري ، وغيرهم .

----------


## محمد العبادي

أرى والله أعلم أنهم وافقوهم في الفروع في مسائل كثيرة ، لكن لا يصح نسبتهم للظاهرية بإطلاق؛ لأنهم لا ينكرون القياس ..

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

> هؤلاء أئمة مجتهدون مستقلون ، مثلهم كمثل كثير من الأئمة الذين وافقوا الظاهرية في كثير من المسائل ، كالإمام أحمد ، وأبي ثور ، وابن المنذر ، وابن جرير الطبري ، وغيرهم .


من أين لك هذا؟
من من الأئمة شهد لهم بالإستقلال في الإجتهاد. 
ابن جرير ـ رحمه الله ـ ادعى الإجتهاد ولم يسلم له أهل زمانه بذلك وهذا كلام مدون في كتب التاريخ. فما بالك بمن هم دونه بمفاوز.
يرحمك الله تقارنهم بالإمام أحمد.

مع احترامي وتقديري لجميع العلماء المذكورين.

الصنعاني ظاهري والشوكاني على شعرة من الظاهرية فهو ينكر العلة المستنبطة في علم القياس (بالإمكان مراجعة إرشاد الفحول).

----------


## القانونى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة لما ذكرت أخى من نسبة هؤلاء الأعلام الأفاضل من السلف رحمهم الله تعالى رحمة واسعة وما ذكره الأخ الفاضل أبو مالك العوضى إلى المذهب الظاهرى ، فأود الزيادة زيادة لطيفة أرجو أن تكون نافعة بإذن الله.
أولا : أود أن أشير إلى قول فضيلة الشيخ العلامة د / القرضاوى حفظه الله بنسبته طوائف حدثاء الأسنان وأشباه المتدينين ممن يطلقون ألسنتهم فى أعراض المسلمين ولا يفرقون بين عالم أو جاهل ، فقد وصفهم بأنهم الظاهرية الجدد ، وهذا قول جانبه الصواب كثيراً ، ولكن سرعان ما صحح هذه النسبة بقوله ، بل إن الظاهرية أصحاب فقه ومنهج ، وهذا هو الصواب والحق ، ولقد ذكرت فى أطروحتى للماجستير هذا الكلام ، ولقد عقدت فيها بابا تمهيديا فى التعريف بالمذهب الشافى فى فصل أول وبيان أصوله وأعلامه وكذا أهم المصادر والمصطلحات ، ثم فى فصل ثان تعرضت للمذهب الظاهرى بنفس العناصر مع عرض تاريخى لأسباب نشأة المذهب ، بما يتناسب من الأدب مع قدر فقهاء وعلماء كلا المذهبين ، وبالمناسبة الأطروحة بعنوان " فقه البيوع بين ابن حزم الظاهرى والشافعية ".
ثانياً : المذهب الظاهرى مذهب فقهى معتبر وهو خامس المذاهب السنية المعتبرة وكتبت له لسيادة نسبية كبيرة فى القرن الخامس الهجرى فى بلاد المشرق ، وذلك لظروف معينة تستطيع تصورها من خلال عرضها الرائع فى كتاب تاريخ المذاهب الإسلامية ، وكذا ابن حزم ........حياته وعصره آراؤه وفقهه وكلاهما للإمام أبى زهرة رحمه الله تعالى ، وأيضاَ لا يفوتك ملخص إبطال القيسا بتحقيق سعيد الأفغانى رحمه الله ، وما فيها من تعليقات ، بالإضافة إلى ترجمة ابن حزم عند الإمام الذهبى اسما ونفساً رضى الله عنه ، وأنصحك فى الله ألا تعتمد فى مثل هذه الأمور على مصدر واحد بل عليك أن تقرأ لكل الآراء عن الشخص الواحد ، فتجمع بين ما مدحه به أتباعه ، وانتقده فيه خصومه.
ثالثاً بالنسبة للإمام الألبانى رحمه الله وطيب ثراه فهو عالم حديث وليس بفقيه ، ومن ثم نسبته إلى مذهب فقهى معين ليست ذات بال إلا للمتخصص الدقيق ، وذلك حتى ينعرف على كيفية قراءته لللآثار والأصول التى تأثر بها فى قراءته للنصوص ، و المذاهب الخمسة من مذاهب أهل السنة والحمد لله ، والكل لا استثنى من واحد يؤخذ منها ويرد ، وليس لنا إلا الدليل الصحيح ، وماكان من خلاف معتبر بينها رحج كل منا ما اطمئن له قلبه ، وراعى ظروف مكانه وزمانه ، وليس قول أحدهم أولى من الآخر " لأن الإجتهاد لا ينقض بمثله".
رابعاً : بالنسبة للإمام الشوكانى صاحب نيل الأوطار و الإمام الصنعانى صاحب سبل السلام فكلاهما من أبناء اليمن ، وكلاهما زيدى النشأة بحكم البيئة ، إلا أن الشوكانى اجتهد فى إتباع الدليل فلم يفرق بين فقه المذاهب السنية وفقه الزيدية والإمامية وغيرهم ، وأتبع ما ظن أنه الحق رحمه الله رحمة واسعة ، ومن ثم فقد ترك التقليد والإنتساب لمذهب معين ، وكل ما يمكن قوله عنه أن زيدى النشأة فحسب ، أما الصنعانى فلايحضرنى الكثير عمه الآن ، إلا أن ما أذكره أنه زيدى المذهب ، ولكن أحيلك لعرض تار يخى موجز عن اليمن ومذاهبه وأحداثه فى مقدمة السيل الجرار طبعة المجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية بمصر ، ففيها الكثير من الفوائد ، وكل ما ذكرته من كتب فيما تقدم موجود على الشبكة بحمد الله بأيدى اخونا الأفاضل من الحريصين على توفيرمثل هذه الكتب للخوة فى المناطق المحرومة من مثل هذه الكتب فى العالم وكذلك من الباحثين الفقراء ممن لا يستطيعون اقتناء هذه الكتب ، فبارك الله فيهم و فى جهودهم ، ونفع الله بها ان شاء الله.
خامساً : بالنسبة للإمام أحمد وغيره من الأئمة فإن لهم الكثير من الآراء تمسكوا فيها بظواهر النصوص ، ولكنهم لم يغفلوا معانى النصوص والمجاز فيها وما إلى ذلك ، وكذلك أعتبروا العمل بالقياس وبالمصلحة ، وعملوا بالعرف الصالح غير المخالف للنصوص ، واستدل بعضهم بما كان فى شرع من قبلنا ، وأعملوا سد الذرائع كلديل على اختلاف فى استخدامه بين موسع ومضيق من استخدامه ، والأصل فى قراءة النصوص هو العمل بظاهرها إلا إذا دل دليل على أن المراد منها المفهوم لا المنطوق ، ومن ثم تجد فى كتاب الإمام أبى زهرة عن الإمام الشافعى رضى الله عنه بابا ترجم له بعنوان الشافعى يفسر الشريعة تفيسراً ظاهريا أو نحو هذا الكلام ، ومثل هذه وقع لكثير من الأئمة رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين ، لكن خالف فى هذا الظاهرية بعدم اعتبارهم لأدلة الرأى من جهة ، أما الأخذ بالمعانى والقول بالمجاز فى القرآن قالوا به ، أو على الأقل الإمام ابن حزم الأندلسى رضى الله عنه ، وعقد لذلك بابا فى ديوانه القيم فى أصول الفقه الموسوم ب " الإحكام فى أصول الأحكام ".
سادساً : الظاهرية ليسوا سطحيين توقفوا عند ظواهر النصوص فقط ، بل غاصوا فى النصوص وعملوا بماوراء المعانى من النصوص ، ولكنهم كانوا أقل الناس فى هذا وأثقلهم فى الإنتقال من الظاهر إلى الباطن من المعانى ، ولولا أن ذلك مما ذكرته فى أطروحتى وهو من نتائج بحثى لذكرته الآن ، ولكن وعدت سابقاً بعض الأخوة الأفاضل من أعضاء المنتدى أن أرفع رسالتى حال الإنتهاء منها ومناقشتها إلى الأخوة فى المنتدى شكراً لهم على ما قاموا بتوفيره من كتب ومراجع ، فبحمد الله أنتقل إلى أى مكان ومعى كل المراجع التى أحتاجها فى بحثى على حاسبى المحمول.
سابعا وأخيراً : أسألكم الدعاء بسرعة الإنجاز فى رسالتى لأنى تأخرت بصورة كبيرة جدا ، ولكن البحث كما تشاهدون من عنوانه ليس بالهين ولا الصغير ، وهو من لطيف قدر الله سبحانه وتعالى لأنه جعلنى اتعرض للتعرف على المذهب الظاهرى من قرب شديد.
هذا ما علمته ، والله تعالى أعلم بالصواب.
*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> من أين لك هذا؟
> من من الأئمة شهد لهم بالاستقلال في الإجتهاد. 
> ابن جرير ـ رحمه الله ـ ادعى الإجتهاد ولم يسلم له أهل زمانه بذلك وهذا كلام مدون في كتب التاريخ. فما بالك بمن هم دونه بمفاوز.
> يرحمك الله تقارنهم بالإمام أحمد.
> 
> مع احترامي وتقديري لجميع العلماء المذكورين.
> 
> الصنعاني ظاهري والشوكاني على شعرة من الظاهرية فهو ينكر العلة المستنبطة في علم القياس (بالإمكان مراجعة إرشاد الفحول).


وفقك الله
لا أقصد (بالاستقلال في الاجتهاد) ما اصطلحوا عليه بأخرة .
وإنما المقصود أنهم لا ينتسبون لمذهب معين، فالصنعاني لم يقل إنه ظاهري، ولم ينسبه أهل العلم للظاهرية، وكذلك الشوكاني.
وكونه يوافق الظاهرية في بعض المسائل هذا موجود في جميع المذاهب، فمجرد التوافق بين الرأيين لا يكفي في نسبة الشخص إلى الظاهرية .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

قال الشوكاني في إرشاد الفحول عن الظاهرية :
(( وما هذا بأول مسائلهم التي جمدوا فيها جمودًا يأباه الإنصاف وينكره الفهم ويجحده العقل )) .

فلا أدري كيف يقال بعد ذلك : إن الشوكاني ظاهري ، أو على شعرة من الظاهرية ؟!

----------

